# Zombies and body armor.



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I was watching the current episodes of the Walking Dead and just can't understand why in so many of these zombie shows and movies their never wearing any type of body armor from the bites. I'm not talking kevlar either as the zombies aren't packing 9mm's. The bites. They could be wearing leather plating, a cycling suit or hockey gear. Thick jackets and wrap their necks with some kind of barrier but no, these asshats walk around in tshirts with leftover blood all over them. It's beyond stupid to me, but afterall it is just fantasy made up by liberals looking for a buck, with little common sense. If they didn't have the drama of people getting torn apart, I guess it wouldn't make good entertainment either. I know how hot it is in the summer in Georgia having lived there long enough and trained there, but I'd be wearing leather armor and polymer guards of some kind. Plus a shield and carrying an axe or machete at all times.


----------



## stonewolf (Mar 22, 2013)

good point but as far as the walking dead they found out at the end of last season no matter what your goin to turn bit or not so its pointless lol makes me wonder why they keep fight they all know there just zombies with a pulse lol


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If a zombie bites your leather suit, does it turn into a zombie suit? 

Sorry


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well if we are going by the theroy of the movies none of these people where preppered for the end of the world attack so most of this stuff is not just lying in there packs ready for them. If they made a movie of a bunch of people prepared for the Zombie out break how much fun would that be?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Not to be rude, but I do not watch T.V. So what is all of the recent fascination with zombies about? With 2 or 3 years of Occupy Wall Street, haven't we had enough zombies? Now if they made a reality T.V. show about punching hippies in the face I might actually buy cable and tune in to that one!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Write the FOX network. You might make a buck off the idea.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I really liked the show at first but it seems to be sputtering to a lousy ending.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I would coat my clothing in bed liner 





They tested bedliner on a lot of things and it worked amazingly well at absorbing bomb blast also.


----------



## stonewolf (Mar 22, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I would coat my clothing in bed liner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im going to start tinkerin with the stuff now it may be another meidan like duct tape lol


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Bedliner rocks no doubt. I remember them testing it in bombing tests years back. Seems not so mobile though. Theorically if zombies did hit like in the Walking Dead, the mass of what was made an available beforehand is still there to be scavenged. I don't know about where any of you live but there are quite a few bike shops around me with full leather cycling suits to be had. If you simply thought of it or something else, you could find it. Especially since there's still vehicles to be had and travel by them available. They just don't use it in any movie or show I've seen. If people don't get torn apart, it's certainly not as entertaining.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> Bedliner rocks no doubt. I remember them testing it in bombing tests years back. Seems not so mobile though. Theorically if zombies did hit like in the Walking Dead, the mass of what was made an available beforehand is still there to be scavenged. I don't know about where any of you live but there are quite a few bike shops around me with full leather cycling suits to be had. If you simply thought of it or something else, you could find it. Especially since there's still vehicles to be had and travel by them available. They just don't use it in any movie or show I've seen. If people don't get torn apart, it's certainly not as entertaining.


Leather clothing coated with bedliner on everything except the joints would make a very effective zombie proof outfit but after watching several episodes of the walking dead I may want something bullet proof because it seem they keep shooting the wrong people.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Leather clothing coated with bedliner on everything except the joints would make a very effective zombie proof outfit but after watching several episodes of the walking dead I may want something bullet proof because it seem they keep shooting the wrong people.


They do, don't they. Their mostly using rifles though and level IV armor isn't light. I'd rather be faster and more mobile with all the zombies. You just gotta watch the living closer than you did before though besides. I think you're on to something with bedlining the rest and not the joints for zombie bites. You can always wear elbow coverings also to help with manueverability while adding a layer of protection and hitting point. Afterall a good elbow blow to the face will knock just about anyone down. I don't think the zombies would be much different if one was coming up behind you while dealing with another. Than you finish them off with the machete or axe.


----------

